# Nutria Hunt



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Just back from Venice, Louisiana, on a Nutria and Hog hunt. Had a great with my grandson.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Janehal said:


> Just back from Venice, Louisiana, on a Nutria and Hog hunt. Had a great with my grandson.
> View attachment 484033


Wow! How do they taste? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Those are the biggest muskrat I have ever seen lol


----------

